# Used 5D2 or Refurb 6D?



## drmikeinpdx (Aug 14, 2015)

I think it may be time to dump the 7D that I've been keeping around as a backup to my 5D3 and get a full frame body to use as a backup camera.

Looking around on Craigslist, I see that local 5D Mark 2s with very low shutter actuations are around the same price as refurbished or gray market 6Ds. Either one would make a good backup body for my needs.

If you had to choose one of these bodies and the cost was equal, which would you choose?

The way I see it, the 5D2 has the joystick controller that I'm used to, but the 6D has a better sensor. What am I missing? 

_Help me, oh Canonistas!_


----------



## Zv (Aug 14, 2015)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I think it may be time to dump the 7D that I've been keeping around as a backup to my 5D3 and get a full frame body to use as a backup camera.
> 
> Looking around on Craigslist, I see that local 5D Mark 2s with very low shutter actuations are around the same price as refurbished or gray market 6Ds. Either one would make a good backup body for my needs.
> 
> ...



Having used both 6D and 5D2 a fair bit I would say the 6D is my preferred choice. Don't get me wrong the 5D2 was one of my all time fave cameras and served me very well but it felt a bit old and lacked some of the newer ergonomics like the Live view / video switch and electronic level that I was used to from my 7D. 

Yes it lacks the joystick and it took a few days to get over it but now I don't even notice that. Mainly because I almost exclusively use centre AF point. It only has 11 points and switching points is super easy just using the control dial and wheel (the D pad thing is good for diagonal movement). Also, if I recall the joystick on the old 5D2 wasn't that responsive and would sometimes stick. 

The 6D is also smaller, lighter and feels good in the hand. You get great IQ even at high ISO (that alone is worth it for me). 

The Wifi and GPS are also nice, though less used additions. 

If the two are the same price it makes sense to get the more up to date camera.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 14, 2015)

I have both. The simple answer is that if you want to shoot at high ISO then the 6D is much better. There's some evidence to suggest that the AF is slightly better too; more precision. The 6D fits very well in your hand.......

But beyond that I have found that at low ISO the two cameras are identical. 

The controls on the 6D are very soft and lightly clicked, typical of what seems to be perceived as desireable on a 'consumer' grade camera. In a stressful, rapidly changing environment I think they are too soft personally, but this may not be applicable to you. (It's not to me 99% of the time). 

The 8 way controller can work well but I don't think it mixes well with the joystick of the top end cameras. Also the playback etc is also of the 'second' tier cameras and so different to the 5 series. 

If you're shooting at low ISO and using a 5DIII most of the time then I'd go for the 5DII if you want to use them together. Interesting that on the used market 5DIIs are selling for the same as 6Ds; I'd have expected the current model to command a premium.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 14, 2015)

Zv said:


> Having used both 6D and 5D2 a fair bit I would say the 6D is my preferred choice.
> 
> The Wifi and GPS are also nice, though less used additions.



+1

6D is an upgrade in several ways. I find myself always reaching for the 6D now.

AF point toggle is nice, you will miss it at first, but you can work yourself around it and will learn to do without. More important is that the AF generally is better than the 5DII and the _center point a lot, a lot better_. Also more options to customize AF.

Finally, try looking for the non-wifi, gps model. You can probably get a new 6D for around 1.000$.

Good luck!


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 14, 2015)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I think it may be time to dump the 7D that I've been keeping around as a backup to my 5D3 and get a full frame body to use as a backup camera.
> 
> Looking around on Craigslist, I see that local 5D Mark 2s with very low shutter actuations are around the same price as refurbished or gray market 6Ds. Either one would make a good backup body for my needs.
> 
> ...



You can overcome the lack of a joystick controller by learning to effectively use the controls that the 6D has. But if you buy the 5D Mark two, you're stuck with that sensor. Also, if you buy a Canon refurbished 6D, you will get a full one-year warranty.


----------



## tron (Aug 14, 2015)

Vivid Color said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > I think it may be time to dump the 7D that I've been keeping around as a backup to my 5D3 and get a full frame body to use as a backup camera.
> ...


+1 for the 6D...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2015)

From a pragmatic approach, a refurb has a 1 year warranty, a used 5D MK II probably has none and could end up costing more to fix than its worth.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks like the consensus is for the refurbished 6D. You guys are a great resource... especially when you all agree on something! ;D


----------



## DRR (Aug 14, 2015)

As a 5D2 owner I'd also have to say get the 6D. Prices for both are very close right now and as posters said above the 6D is an upgrade in almost every way (albeit some are very slight).

The 5D2 is going to hold at the $900-1000 (used) price point for a while. The 6D has taken most of its depreciation already, and is now close to a _third_ of the price it was at intro - not even 3 years ago! The 6D is an incredible value.

I am just waiting for the 5D Mark IV (or 5Dx or whatever) to come out so that I can buy a nice used 5DIII.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 14, 2015)

I too love my 5d II but I feel the AF performance will be better on the 6D and the ISO was a big improvement on the 6D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2015)

DRR said:


> The 6D has taken most of its depreciation already, and is now close to a _third_ of the price it was at intro - not even 3 years ago! The 6D is an incredible value.



The 6D was originally $2099 and is now $1399. or $700 less.

I am wondering where to get a new one for $700?


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 14, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> DRR said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D has taken most of its depreciation already, and is now close to a _third_ off the price it was at intro - not even 3 years ago! The 6D is an incredible value.
> ...



I think he must have missed an 'f' 

I'm not surprised everyone has suggested going for the 6D - it's the newer and current camera. Personally though I don't like running the two ergonomics together. Soon I'll be changing the 6D for either a 5DIII or a 5Ds, and keep the II.


----------



## jeanluc (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a 5d3 and a 5d2, (and have had a 7d), but no experience with the 6d. 

From my experience, as a landscape shooter, as far as IQ goes the 5d2 performs just as well as the 5d3. The center point AF for me has not been an issue. I focus and recompose using back button AF, and never had an issue.

My friend who is a pro (weddings, studio portraits etc) uses the 5d2; in fact he only got his copies once the price dropped after the 5d3 came out. So no complaints about the 5d2 even today from a guy who makes his living shooting with them most days of the week. Very reliable and durable.

My point is, the 5D2 would work very well for you if you like the 5 series body and fund a good one at a good price.

I bet a 6d would be great too. You win either way, both are still very capable cameras.


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 15, 2015)

I've had a 5D2,3, and a 6D. I would take the 6D over the 5D2 in heartbeat. Not the that 5D2 was terrible, it was great for it's time. But that a long time ago and the 6D is just better.


----------



## Zv (Aug 15, 2015)

If you are using a 5D3 already and are used to it you should consider the following if you decide to go with the 5D2 (which I do not recommend as already posted). 

The on / off switch, which despite looking like something from a 1980's era camera, is placed on the bottom under the control dial. That will be annoying when switching cameras. 

The mode dial doesn't have a lock like the 5D3 and 6D so it can (and very much did) get accidentally shifted. Not great when you are in the middle of a wedding per se. 

The shutter sounds like two cymbals clashing together in comparison to your 5D3 and a 6D. Silent shooting isn't very silent. 

You can't really customize the AF like you can on the newer cameras. 

The DOF preview button on the 5D2 is on the side where your left hand cups the lens. This caused me a lot of frustration with accidental pressing. It is very easy to press it. 6D requires you to move your finger under the lens and is harder to press but can be customized to another function. 

No zoom preview button. You have to press and hold that button next to exposure lock. I believe 6D and 5D3 both have the zoom key. 

And on and on. My point being that the 6D is closer to the 5D3 than you might think.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Aug 15, 2015)

When the 5D2 came out, it was hot stuff. By today's standards, it's kind of a turd compared to something like the 6D. 

The 5D2 is clunky-noisy and if you need to do any work on lifting the shadows, even by a tiny amount, prepare to be smacked with some ugly-ass banding in the red channel. I ran into this all the time when shooting landscapes.

I went from a 60D to a 5D2 for landscape work and hated the damn thing. It was nice to be able to use the 16-35L lens on it, which is mainly why I went full frame, but in every other aspect, it was an awful camera to use. I went on to use a 6D when it came out and loved every aspect of it. Image quality at high ISO levels and in the shadows was a huge leap from the 5D2. I even tried 3 copies of the 5D2 thinking the first two must have been defective. Nope. I don't think I would ever use one again even if given to me for free. Even just the thought of having to listen to the shutter noise that sounds like a mouse being crushed to death inside the camera is enough to make me cringe. :'(


----------



## adventureous (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm glad my 5dII can't read these comments or it might just decide the fight is over and give up


----------



## monkey44 (Aug 15, 2015)

As mentioned - refurb 6D at Canon with one year Canon warranty -- $1199 ...

Can't go wrong with it ... I've bought several refurbs and never had a problem with any of them. If you can afford this, it's the best way to go -- newer technology.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Aug 15, 2015)

I've had good luck with three refurbished bodies in the past. And remember, there is always the Canon Loyalty program!

Anyone want to buy my barely used 7D?


----------



## DRR (Aug 15, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> DRR said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D has taken most of its depreciation already, and is now close to a _third_ of the price it was at intro - not even 3 years ago! The 6D is an incredible value.
> ...



You're right... I think i was remembering the kit price.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 16, 2015)

Photography is my wife and my full-time job. We mostly shoot weddings, but have been known to do most anything. We shoot 4 5D3's, and 1 5D2. I do not like the 5D2. I do not like it at all.

We've owned the 7D, 60D, and T1i and though I prefer the 5D2 over those, I would certainly trade it out for a 6D.

I will also note, I have not yet used the 6D, but based on my dislike of the 5D2, I would say go for the 6D.

I hope this helps!
-Tabor


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow, such a lack of love here for the 5DII I'm genuinely surprised ! 

Let us know how you get on running a 6D alongside the 5DIII, I'll be interested to hear your opinion.


----------



## ykn123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Well i have 2 5DM2s that i use for specific studio work where i shoot 1000+ pics a day. (both currently have >100.000 clicks.
I personally think the raws are as good as the 5dM3's raw's ( i also own one). I had a 6D in my hands a couple of time and i prefer the 5D ergonomics any time as well as CF vs SD etc. But the 6D is for sure a good camera. However, bashing the 5DM2 is not correct i think. Except my 1DX, i still think it has a great IQ.

I have to add i dont care for wifi , video, gps etc. and i'm on ISO100 most of the time.


----------



## Arty (Aug 18, 2015)

monkey44 said:


> As mentioned - refurb 6D at Canon with one year Canon warranty -- $1199 ...
> 
> Can't go wrong with it ... I've bought several refurbs and never had a problem with any of them. If you can afford this, it's the best way to go -- newer technology.


Check out the deals at Canon price watch. Look at the home page for, this forum. One trusted vendor has the 6D with a printer and paper for $1150. I paid more for one in Dec.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 18, 2015)

I love my 6D.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > DRR said:
> ...



Yes, ergonomics is important to keep in mind. I have a 6D/70D combo and they are nearly identical. I see the draw of 5D/7D combo, or now a 5D3/5DsR sort of deal.

Also, speaking of ergonomics, the one big downer for me on the 6D is the incredibly mushy shutter button. No feel for the half-way point. I use BBF thankfully which helps nullify that most of the time. But I have AE lock on the shutter and do use that occasionally and that lack of feel for halfway is annoying.


----------

